# lang/php5 does not compile under arm



## rusma (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello. 

Just a reminder: lang/php5 does not build under the arm architechture at the moment, i.e. it does not build on my SheevaPlug running FreeBSD/arm. The exact build error I am getting also became official some days ago. 

The FreeBSD Ports Collection does not have a php-svn port (-git or something similar), so updating to latest svn becomes difficult; i.e. for me at least.

I hope this gets sorted out. Sadly, I do not know if this is the right place to announce this -- the ports mailing list would probably be a better channel.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 21, 2011)

The port maintainer or the ports mailing list are the proper places. This is primarily a user forum.


----------



## rusma (Sep 26, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The port maintainer or the ports mailing list are the proper places. This is primarily a user forum.



Kay


----------

